

Application for Astronaut candidate class of 2013  - bootload
https://cosmicrays.wordpress.com/2011/11/15/nasa-now-accepting-applications-to-the-astronaut-candidate-class-of-2013/

======
_corbett
heh, that's me! was wondering where those HN hits were coming from... thanks
for dropping by.

